# problem installing www/webkit-gtk2



## hedgehog (Dec 8, 2010)

I've updated gettext to 0.18 version as it's described in /usr/ports/UPDATING this summer. Everything was OK unless i decided to install gimp. 


```
===>  Building for webkit-gtk2-1.2.5_1
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libintl.so.8" not found, required by "gmake"
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2.
*** Error code 1
```


```
$ uname -srm
FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE amd64
```


```
$ pkg_info -xI gettext
gettext-0.18.1.1    GNU gettext package
p5-gettext-1.05_3   Message handling functions
```

the following command didn't show anything related to missing libintl.so.8 library:
`$ pkg_libchk -R gettext-0.18.1.1`

mapping libintl.so.8 to either libintl.so.9 or an old libintl.so.8 (which I had in backup) via /etc/libmap32.conf didn't help. However, I have different error output now:

```
===>  Building for webkit-gtk2-1.2.5_1
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg/libintl.so.8: unsupported file layout
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2.
*** Error code 1
```
Is there anything else I can do about this?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 8, 2010)

hedgehog said:
			
		

> I've updated gettext to 0.18 version as it's described in /usr/ports/UPDATING this summer. Everything was OK unless i decided to install gimp.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Seems pretty clear that gmake is still trying to use libintl.so.8, which would mean it (gmake) didn't get rebuilt.  But maybe it's a 32/64 bit thing.  Are you running i386 or amd64?



> the following command didn't show anything related to missing libintl.so.8 library:
> `$ pkg_libchk -R gettext-0.18.1.1`



Try
`$ pkg_libchk -r gmake-3.81_4`

Make sure you use the actual version of gmake you have installed on that.  A longer command that does it automatically would be
`$ pkg_libchk -r `pkg_info -Ix gmake | cut -f1 -d' '``


----------



## hedgehog (Dec 8, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Seems pretty clear that gmake is still trying to use libintl.so.8, which would mean it (gmake) didn't get rebuilt.  But maybe it's a 32/64 bit thing.  Are you running i386 or amd64?


Greetings. I'm running amd64, but /etc/libmap32.conf is parsed by ld-elf.so while building www/webkit-gtk2 (changes made in /etc/libmap.conf are not in effect in this case)

gmake is rebuilt few times today and it's up to date (according to ports). I had no problems building stuff from ports since summer and I think that it's not related to gmake:

```
$ pkg_info -xI gmake
gmake-3.81_4        GNU version of 'make' utility
```

`$ pkg_libchk -R gmake-3.81_4`
reports no issues either. trying to run it with -a key

PS: found a few missing libcrypt dependencies, nothing related to gettext


----------



## hedgehog (Dec 10, 2010)

I have an outdated x86 world in /compat/i386 for wine. Looks like www/webkit-gtk2 is configured to use this path:


```
[/usr/obj/usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2/work/webkit-1.2.5] $ grep compat *
GNUmakefile:BISON = /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/bison
GNUmakefile:GLIB_GENMARSHAL = /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/glib-genmarshal
GNUmakefile:GLIB_MKENUMS = /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/glib-mkenums
GNUmakefile:GPERF = /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/gperf
GNUmakefile:PERL = /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/perl
GNUmakefile:PKG_CONFIG = /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/pkg-config
aclocal.m4:dnl while keeping a definition of mkdir_p for backward compatibility.
aclocal.m4:[# Always define AMTAR for backward compatibility.
bison_out.txt:/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg/libintl.so.8: unsupported file layout
config.log:PATH: /compat/i386/usr/local/bin
config.log:configure:3042: checking for a BSD-compatible install
config.log:configure:5567: found /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/pkg-config
config.log:configure:5580: result: /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/pkg-config
config.log:configure:5612: found /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/perl
config.log:configure:5624: result: /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/perl
config.log:configure:5656: found /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/bison
config.log:configure:5668: result: /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/bison
config.log:configure:7555: checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)
config.log:configure:17092: found /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/gperf
config.log:configure:17104: result: /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/gperf
config.log:configure:17717: found /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/glib-genmarshal
config.log:configure:17729: result: /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/glib-genmarshal
config.log:configure:17757: found /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/glib-mkenums
config.log:configure:17769: result: /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/glib-mkenums
config.log:ac_cv_path_BISON=/compat/i386/usr/local/bin/bison
config.log:ac_cv_path_GLIB_GENMARSHAL=/compat/i386/usr/local/bin/glib-genmarshal
config.log:ac_cv_path_GLIB_MKENUMS=/compat/i386/usr/local/bin/glib-mkenums
config.log:ac_cv_path_GPERF=/compat/i386/usr/local/bin/gperf
config.log:ac_cv_path_PERL=/compat/i386/usr/local/bin/perl
config.log:ac_cv_path_PKG_CONFIG=/compat/i386/usr/local/bin/pkg-config
```

*UPD--*
I've updated portstree this morning and noticed there is another autotools instructions, which I have followed:

```
20101208:
  AFFECTS: autotools
  AUTHOR: autotools@FreeBSD.org

  Another stage in the autotools cleanup that reduces tree churn whilst
  updating components, a number of ports have now moved to non-versioned
  locations since there is now only the concept of legacy and current
  versions.

  # portmaster -o devel/autoconf devel/autoconf268
  # portmaster -o devel/automake devel/automake111
  # portmaster -o devel/libtool devel/libtool22
  # portmaster -o devel/libltdl devel/libltdl22
```

Once done with that, I launched `# make clean` and it's compiling without errors right now.


----------



## hedgehog (Dec 10, 2010)

new issue 

```
In file included from ./JavaScriptCore/wtf/Assertions.h:45,
                 from JavaScriptCore/API/tests/minidom.c:33:
./JavaScriptCore/wtf/Platform.h:778:11: warning: missing terminating ' character
  CC     WebKitTools/GtkLauncher/Programs_GtkLauncher-main.o
  CXX    WebKitTools/DumpRenderTree/Programs_DumpRenderTree-AccessibilityController.o
  CXX    WebKitTools/DumpRenderTree/Programs_DumpRenderTree-AccessibilityUIElement.o
  CXX    WebKitTools/DumpRenderTree/Programs_DumpRenderTree-GCController.o
  CXX    WebKitTools/DumpRenderTree/Programs_DumpRenderTree-LayoutTestController.o
  CXX    WebKitTools/DumpRenderTree/Programs_DumpRenderTree-WorkQueue.o
  CXX    WebKitTools/DumpRenderTree/gtk/Programs_DumpRenderTree-AccessibilityControllerGtk.o
  CXX    WebKitTools/DumpRenderTree/gtk/Programs_DumpRenderTree-AccessibilityUIElementGtk.o
  CXX    WebKitTools/DumpRenderTree/gtk/Programs_DumpRenderTree-DumpRenderTree.o
  CXX    WebKitTools/DumpRenderTree/gtk/Programs_DumpRenderTree-EventSender.o
  CXX    WebKitTools/DumpRenderTree/gtk/Programs_DumpRenderTree-GCControllerGtk.o
  CXX    WebKitTools/DumpRenderTree/gtk/Programs_DumpRenderTree-LayoutTestControllerGtk.o
  CXX    WebKitTools/DumpRenderTree/gtk/Programs_DumpRenderTree-WorkQueueItemGtk.o
  CC     WebKit/gtk/tests/Programs_unittests_testhttpbackend-testhttpbackend.o
  GEN    JSCore-1.0.typelib
./autotools/install-sh -c -d ./.deps/DerivedSources
  CXXLD  libJavaScriptCore.la
Error at line 5, character 1: Unsupported version '1.2'
error parsing file JSCore-1.0.gir: Unsupported version '1.2'
gmake[1]: *** [JSCore-1.0.typelib] ÐžÑˆÐ¸Ð±ÐºÐ° 1
gmake[1]: *** ÐžÐ¶Ð¸Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð·Ð°Ð²ÐµÑ€ÑˆÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð·Ð°Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¹...
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/obj/usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2/work/webkit-1.2.5'
gmake: *** [all] ÐžÑˆÐ¸Ð±ÐºÐ° 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2.
```


----------



## hedgehog (Dec 20, 2010)

solved after updating all installed ports


----------

